# Kylin RTA



## Petrus (20/4/17)

Good Day Guys. I just watch some video's of the Kylin RTA and it looks like a killer. RIP is raving about the flavor. Now for my question, I see it comes with a BF pin. How does it squonk???? Any guys tried it out?? Thanks.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/17)

Petrus said:


> Good Day Guys. I just watch some video's of the Kylin RTA and it looks like a killer. RIP is raving about the flavor. Now for my question, I see it comes with a BF pin. How does it squonk???? Any guys tried it out?? Thanks.



Sir vape has just landed a batch this afternoon.
So hopefully by tomorrow feedback will start coming in.
But i love the fact it can handle up to 6ml juice capacity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (20/4/17)

Just placed a order so hopefully it is cut out to what it is made out to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/17)

KZOR said:


> Just placed a order so hopefully it is cut out to what it is made out to be.



Agree cause i could have bought the Druga RDA at the price.


----------



## KZOR (20/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> i could have bought the Druga RDA at the price


You should be glad you didn't ......... it has been proven over and over that cheaper RDA's just cannot obtain the flavors of the Dotmod, Goons, Recoils, CSMNTS and the like.
Hence the reason why have no interest in purchasing the Icon, Druga or Peerless RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/4/17)

KZOR said:


> You should be glad you didn't ......... it has been proven over and over that cheaper RDA's just cannot obtain the flavors of the Dotmod, Goons, Recoils, CSMNTS and the like.
> Hence the reason why have no interest in purchasing the Icon, Druga or Peerless RDA.



Thats true too i guess.


----------



## spiv (20/4/17)

KZOR said:


> You should be glad you didn't ......... it has been proven over and over that cheaper RDA's just cannot obtain the flavors of the Dotmod, Goons, Recoils, CSMNTS and the like.
> Hence the reason why have no interest in purchasing the Icon, Druga or Peerless RDA.



I don't know much about the Druga, but the Icon looks pretty good.


----------



## Gersh (20/4/17)

spiv said:


> I don't know much about the Druga, but the Icon looks pretty good.



So far from what I've seen is that grimgreen is the only one that isn't that impressed by the Icon,, maybe it's because he isn't in mikes usual clique...who knows


----------



## Keyaam (20/4/17)

KZOR said:


> You should be glad you didn't ......... it has been proven over and over that cheaper RDA's just cannot obtain the flavors of the Dotmod, Goons, Recoils, CSMNTS and the like.
> Hence the reason why have no interest in purchasing the Icon, Druga or Peerless RDA.


100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------

